# East Coast Weather



## KentoBento (Sep 8, 2013)

So I've been boarding on the Ice Coast for a large part of my time and I've felt like a good chunk of my days there were in the cloudy, overcast days. Now I'm not meteorologist so I'm just assuming but does the East Coast have more cloudy days than anywhere in the US? 



-Also please move thread to appropriate place if necessary...


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Wherever you ride everywhere else has better weather.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

A lot of factors. The direction the mountain faces, proximity to large bodies of water, etc. For instance, there is the infamous "Stratton Cloud." The top of Stratton always seems to be cloudy, but if you look across the valley, Bromley is basking in sunshine. Also, the mountains are covered in deep snow which radiates the cold. If the air is warmer, it's going to generate fog/clouds. 

I actually experienced more bluebird days last season in Vermont than I can ever recall. I don't see the Vermont weather as being generally cloudier, just more likely to be cloudy around the mountains. But I could be imagining things.


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

*Lake Effect*

Just be downwind of the great lakes... in my opinion.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

The "East Coast" is a wide range of places. I assume you aren't speaking of North Carolina, but pretty-much from NC to Maine is East Coast. That being said, Seven Springs and Holiday Valley are quite different climate regions than Vermont/Maine. 

FWIW: The Pacific Northwest is known for its cloudy days.......but so is Pittsburgh/Seven Springs.


----------



## Ken2234 (Feb 15, 2013)

baconzoo said:


> Just be downwind of the great lakes... in my opinion.


Hell yes, im hitting up holimont this weekend! Nice to meet fellow riders in my area.


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

Ken2234 said:


> Hell yes, im hitting up holimont this weekend! Nice to meet fellow riders in my area.


Holimont should be sick tomorrow. Be in line at 8am for 1st chair!


----------



## Ken2234 (Feb 15, 2013)

baconzoo said:


> Holimont should be sick tomorrow. Be in line at 8am for 1st chair!


Oh nice, you going?


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

Yep, see you there. (image from the other day)


----------



## Ken2234 (Feb 15, 2013)

baconzoo said:


> Yep, see you there. (image from the other day)


This is going to be the best season ever


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

neednsnow said:


> Yadda Yadda Yadda...This and That


Look who shows their ugly mug on the forum!


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

cifex said:


> Look who shows their ugly mug on the forum!


Haha, I saw the Yada Yada This and That quote and thought.......When did I type that?!?! Apparently I didn't.

Yeah,  I'm a seasonal participant. Tis the season! Lets get up to New England at some point this winter. They got more snow this weekend than Tahoe got while the entire 6 weeks I was there last season!


----------



## Ken2234 (Feb 15, 2013)

neednsnow said:


> Haha, I saw the Yada Yada This and That quote and thought.......When did I type that?!?! Apparently I didn't.
> 
> Yeah, I'm a seasonal participant. Tis the season! Lets get up to New England at some point this winter. They got more snow this weekend than Tahoe got while the entire 6 weeks I was there last season!


3 -4 ft in my neck of the woods


----------

